
Ask HN: Hiring first employee for my startup. What documents need to be signed? - dimasf
I&#x27;m basically looking for some kind of employment agreement template. Anyone has any links where I can find it? This is non-paid position, equity only. I want it to include words about 4 year vesting (with probable dilution if startup gets funded, do I need to mention it?), the responsibilities, hours that we agreed this person would need to work (this is part-time for now) etc. Basically any kind of template that I can reuse for my purpose. I&#x27;m very bad at writing these kind of documents by myself so looking for some examples.
======
sharemywin
[https://www.docracy.com/6u54l62z2e/founders-agreement-
templa...](https://www.docracy.com/6u54l62z2e/founders-agreement-template-
with-vesting)

~~~
dimasf
thank you! this is mostly for founders. Anything for first employees?

------
brudgers
Unpaid workers, options rather than stock, vesting, etc. all seem like
minefields in an employment contract. For example in the United States, it is
my understanding that upaid employees are illegal. I am not a lawyer.

This is really, really, really a question for a lawyer familiar with local
laws and businesses specifically designed for high growth [or however else the
business is engineered].

Good luck.

